# For The Dullahan



## Katster

I was thinking of The-Dullahan and his love of a hearse and did some photo editing on the computer today!


----------



## 22606

Why can I see that conversation actually happening?


----------



## The-Dullahan

^ Funny you say that, Garth...

Though, I do not possess the devilish good looks of Bela Lugosi. I believe I far more resemble Max Schrek's "Graf Orlock" character.











I got my own thread. I am so touched.


----------



## Katster

Hahaha!!! Free advice to your lady.... RUNNN!!!!


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> ^ Funny you say that, Garth...
> 
> Though, I do not possess the devilish good looks of Bela Lugosi. I believe I far more resemble Max Schrek's "Graf Orlock" character.


He's adorable in his own odd way


----------



## Katster

Garthgoyle said:


> He's adorable in his own odd way


Now you've gone and done it Garthgoyle... "you should never humor a weird mind, it will only get weirder"


----------



## Katster

Seen these pics today and thought this would be a good place to show them.


----------



## 22606

Elvira's Thunderbird? That is a cool-looking car, for sure.


----------



## The-Dullahan

I do always love some classic American Automobiles...

Since I am so fond of classic cars, might I present, Kargoyle.










Always liked my Cadillacs with stacked headlamps.


----------



## 22606

The-Dullahan said:


> Since I am so fond of classic cars, might I present, Kargoyle.


Heh. That tricked-out hearse is pretty awesome.


----------



## Katster

Now she is a beauty!!! Would love to see that one in person!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

The-Dullahan said:


> I do always love some classic American Automobiles...
> 
> Since I am so fond of classic cars, might I present, Kargoyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked my Cadillacs with stacked headlamps.


Stacked lights is right! That reminds me of this sled i use to own (sold it to buy a ring...yeah i know!)


----------



## Katster

Nice ride Old Man, What year was she? (and I am sure she was worth it) chuckling!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

1965...and I miss her Sooo much! The car that is!


----------



## The-Dullahan

Hmmm. Never been in that position. I recall proposing to a fine Irish Lass myself once, but needn't sell my Cadillac for the ring. In fact, she does and always has, quite adored my Cadillac.

That is a gorgeous car, Bakke. Presuming that is you in the photograph, I have no idea how a man of your stature manages to fit into modern cars, which are so much more...petty and mediocre in size.

As for the "Tricked-Out Hearse" (Funny, because mine has been called that several times) it is a Barris custom. The craft work seems to state this. It is actually the second Kargoyle, the first being far more looney and cartoonish, made for the film industry.










Personally, I have recently decided I should definitely purchase another Hearse or two...or three. Realistically, I do not mind having a few dozen, parked up and down the street. That's already what it looks like when the family comes to visit.


----------



## Katster

Dullahan I love this shot!!! Cracked me up!!! Is that a machine type gun on the top of the second one? Question for you... If I buried a bird about crow size in the garden last summer how long would it take to decompose and find all the icky stuff gone and find a skull like the one on your hat you just recently posted in "show us your recent crafts" section? Don't think I could handle digging one back up and find guts and stuff still on it.


----------



## The-Dullahan

That depends on a lot of variables. Humidity, temperature, what you buried it in. It could take a long time, under some circumstances.

Maybe you are better off trying to find a bird skull online from a taxidermist or taxidermy supplier? (Probably will not find a Raven skull easily in America, like I have but there are a lot of birds you can probably find the skulls from)

I have a bunch of bird skulls...someplace. Can't quite remember where I put them all.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Oh and yes. Not machine guns, those are flamethrowers.


























Presently, the wings spew fire, there is the one on the roof pointing forwards that shoots fire and a third one on the hood that shoots straight up, though these photos were from over the course of several years, but all before the addition of that last one.


----------



## Katster

Holy ****!!! Good thing this chair has wheels on it I would have fell over as I scrolled down and seen those pics... That is too freaking awesome!!! The life you lead is something else Dullahan!!!


----------



## Katster

So just for giggles I googled how to pitch a TV reality show and the basics are pretty simple. You need a catchy title, a catchy concept but here is the catch, you need to know people in the business. Seriously I think it is a really great idea and I personally would watch a couple people travelling around the country in a hearse with a couple of lunatics in weird shaman outfits going from home to home helping other haunters with their props, costumes and whatever strange Halloween idea they have. It is so bizarre it has possibilities!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Can I sleep in the back?I love how the caddy glides down the road. I am use to sleeping in very unconventional places. Oh and you could name the show "Idle Hands"


----------



## Katster

I like it and I was thinking everyone would be sharing the coffin in the back for naps on the journey. I kinda like the name "Rescue Reaper" for a name as we would be helping people with all their propbem props and such, and the name does come the forum here!


----------



## The-Dullahan

I've seldom ever let others drive my car. It has happened...three times. Once, a friend wanted to try it out around his neighbourhood and I stole his station wagon while he did. The other times were very short trips and I was passenger. Riding in the back is comfy. Hearses have extra smooth rides, due to the additional length as compared to standard Cadillacs and all of the extra weight. The only thing about moving a bunch of people is they typically have only two seats or three or four on the older ones, like mine. Wed need some sort of trailer or even better, a tourbus full of haunters and supplies to follow the Hearse.


----------



## Katster

Tour bus needed for the crew and supplies... a must. "Home Depot as a sponsor for prop building supplies and yes Dullahan, You as "The Driver". Couldn't see it any other way!


----------



## Old Man Bakke

I could follow behind on the chopper...oddly named...wait for it..

DEATH MACHINE...this is the points cover I have on it, and btw its Forever Two Wheels


----------



## The-Dullahan

So the only remaining question is...who knows someone in the industry?


----------



## Katster

Not I but there are prop builders here that are in the industry I have seen several threads linking people and them mentioning what they do for a living. That is as far as I could go on that one. On another note I really think I am going to register the concept with the Writers Guild of America just in case it really does go someplace.


----------



## Katster

Old Man Bakke said:


> I could follow behind on the chopper...oddly named...wait for it..
> 
> DEATH MACHINE...this is the points cover I have on it, and btw its Forever Two Wheels


Here is that photo I thought you might like









It was a fine day indeed when that was taken (the Tuttolinis was a bar I was a bartender at back then and they let me put it up on their wall if I mentioned them)


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Did you check the gas tank?


----------



## Katster

What was I checking it for I know there was gas in it as we went on a bike run, it was for a charity event for Indian Jeff. Indian Jeff was in a wheelchair roaming around with a black taxidermy cat in his lap, QUITE ODD it was.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

In the movie he had stashed the cash in the tank.


----------



## Katster

Hahaha Damn why didn't I think of that LOL! Did you know there are about 20 of these bikes built in the states for different events like this so I know it wasn't the original but still a fine day anyway!


----------



## The-Dullahan

We'll just start o e of those "Kickstarter" things I heard about the other day and fund our television program.

Speaking of kickstarting and motorbikes, here is my own. I am on mobile, so I cannot post images the normal way, but you can find it in this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124696-special-project.html


----------



## Bethany

Just remember Katster, if this comes about I want to be a stop!!


----------



## Katster

Bethany is a stop for sure! I just went to dinner with a friend who is not a Halloween person, but he just sat there mesmerized while I was telling him about it and then looked at me and said "you should pursue it has to be better than Storage Wars"


----------



## Penumbra

Where have you people been getting pictures of my cars?!?! I need to get better security!


----------



## The-Dullahan

Your cars? When did you start building copies of mine?

I still can't get over the fact that no one here drives a Hearse. A had brother of mind went back to PA last week. He texted me that he knew he was in the general vicinity of my home area, because he saw only five cars on the road all day. All antiques. Four of them were Hearses.


----------



## Bethany

Oh I've been telling my husband I want a hearse. Some day ....
Kaster Glad I'm on the list of stops! 
I belonged to a cooking club that for 7 years we got together in a "Host's" area & cooked, shopped & visited for a week! It was a blast.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Man I want one of these SOOoo bad!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/12/two-faced-kitten-deucy_n_3428292.html


----------



## The-Dullahan

I have preserved via taxidermy or wet specimen several deformed animals in my time. Also, a friend of mine has a pet snake with two heads.


----------



## Old Man Bakke

Very jealous!


----------



## The-Dullahan

I guess. I like my snakes. The number of heads grows irrelevant when you raise them from babies.

Probably works that way with children too.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Also feeding her double headed snake requires extra steps. If both heads try to feed on the mouse, they will each keep trying to swallow it without letting go. Of left to this, it would be possible that one head would eventually eat the other.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Bethany said:


> Oh I've been telling my husband I want a hearse. Some day ....
> Kaster Glad I'm on the list of stops!
> I belonged to a cooking club that for 7 years we got together in a "Host's" area & cooked, shopped & visited for a week! It was a blast.


The thing to remember is that there are to main kinds. Cheap ones that need a lot of work or pristine ones, which cost quite a lot. It help to know how to fix then yourself. Another thing to remember is that most of the car is custom work. Therefore, there are not replacements. You can sell the windshield from a 1959 Cadillac for three grand, but the rear window from a Hearse of the same vintage? Priceless...Nd good luck finding a car exactly like yours to get one from. I couldn't imagine driving anything else though. Its a regional/cultural thing. They get lots of attention. I don't care for attention but if that's your thing, go for it. However, this means bas attention too. Random vandilizations on your custom body work resulting in the aforementioned costly replacement of custom parts or commercial glass. You need to have someplace to keep it too. Even the largest garages cannot fit my Cadillac in them and still close the door. Many, such as mine, have no rearview ability. All you can see is what is ahead of you and the aide mirrors show aa far back as your second door only. Have to KNOW there ia no be in that other lane before moving there. They are also poor on gas. I do jot care aa I do not believe in fuel economy. The last and moat difficult thing about their size ia keeping them clean. Given the size, I normally use at least three of my bikini girls to clean them.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Posting via mobile sucks and I refuse to take the hour it will take to correct all of those errors while on mobile...


----------



## Old Man Bakke

MMM...dirty girls keep'n things clean!


----------



## The-Dullahan

One must have a clean coach.










Mine has a tendency to get just a bit messy.


----------



## Katster

Love that first photo, just enough lighting to make it serene yet kinda sinister.


----------



## The-Dullahan

There was an immense lightning storm at the time. And a few hundred bats, but that did not affect the lighting the way the storm did...but worth mentioning. I actually took it because years ago, when I finally got photos for the Cadillac Owners forum of my car, it was taken in that same location and I happened to be there again. It is a massive system of roadways and parking lots that go through the thick, cavernous forest. A remnant of a construction project to build condominiums that apparently fell through, leaving only the asphalt and road signs in place, even all these years later.

Early evening, just before sundown is about the earliest I can actually go outside, due to the Irish warning label "keep out of direct sunlight" and the fact that I go nearly blind when I do. In fact, the second photo was taken by a friend. I sure as hell wasn't about to go out in that kind of sun.


----------



## Katster

You crack me up Dullahan! The bats were in full force up here last night, when I closed up the store I work at to walk home there were hundreds of them, thank goodness as the mosquitoes are out in full force also!


----------

